# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  коллективный суицид в казани

## Антисуицидёр

Это не из-за меня...

http://news.mail.ru/incident/1746806/

На днях Казань потрясла трагедия — электричка насмерть задавила двух 14-летних школьниц. По словам очевидцев, девочки, одетые во все черное, сидели на рельсах. На месте ЧП были найдены тетради со стихами. Следователи в качестве одной из версий рассматривают самоубийство.

Машинист заметил находящихся на путях людей, несколько раз посигналил им и начал экстренно тормозить. По словам свидетелей, одна из девочек попыталась уйти в сторону от приближающегося поезда, но не успела. Электричка задела ее и отбросила в сторону. Девушка скончалась по дороге в больницу. Ее подруга умерла мгновенно на месте происшествия, сообщает «Татар-информ». Погибшие девочки учились в местной гимназии №102. Они получали хорошие оценки и отличались примерным поведением. Между тем, судя по записям в личных дневниках школьниц, они являлись приверженцами одной из молодежных субкультур — готами.

В интервью «Интерфаксу» пресс-секретарь Казанского ЛУВД на транспорте Гульнара Мухаметжанова отметила, что причины поступка девушек пока не установлены, следствие еще работает над этим.

«Следователи рассматривают как версию самоубийства, так и вероятность несчастного случая», — сказала Мухаметжанова.

Добровольно ли девочки ушли из жизни или, решив поиграть со смертью, погибли по неосторожности — еще предстоит выяснить следствию. Однако если версия суицида подтвердится, это будет далеко не первый случай двойного самоубийства подростков.

Большой общественный резонанс вызвала трагедия в Благовещенске в сентябре 2006 года. Две двоюродные сестры 14 и 16 лет прыгнули с 12-го этажа, связавшись скотчем. В предсмертной записке говорилось: «Самоубийство посвящается одиноким воинам декаданса».

А в 1999 году в подмосковной Балашихе три девочки 11, 12 и 14 лет одновременно шагнули из окна, предварительно наглотавшись таблеток. В предсмертной записке они попросили «похоронить их в одном красно-черном гробу».

По данным общественной организации «Права ребенка», ежегодно в России совершают самоубийство около трех тысяч детей. Точных сведений о том, какой процент среди подростковых суицидов занимают коллективные расставания с жизнью, нет. Однако, по утверждения психологов, именно в этот нежный и очень ранимый возраст у взрослеющих детей силен эффект группирования и подражания. Поэтому так нередки среди подростков одновременные самоубийства либо копирующие — вслед за кем-то спустя некоторое время.

В начале этого года Великобританию потрясла серия самоубийств подростков и молодых людей, которые совершались одно за другим. Все погибшие были либо лично, либо через социальные интернет-сети знакомы друг с другом. После их гибели друзья создавали сайты памяти, где желающие — а их находилось немало — выражали скорбь и отчасти восхищение поступком.

По мнению полиции, такая посмертная слава могла подтолкнуть неокрепшие умы последовать примеру самоубийц и потянула за собой цепочку новых смертей. Также существует масса сайтов и чатов, в которых участники обсуждают способы покончить с собой и даже договариваются о коллективных самоубийствах. 

Кроме того, подростковые суициды активно обсуждаются в прессе. Мать одного погибшего 15-летнего британца так и заявила, что он сделал это под влиянием статей в газетах, которые «представляют самоубийство в привлекательном свете».

В связи с этим, уже не первый год ведутся споры, насколько сильно интернет и СМИ влияют на решение детей и подростков добровольно уйти из жизни. Между тем, как рассказала «Правде.Ру» психолог Наталья Савицкая, дело вовсе не большом количестве информации о суицидах. Кроме того, по ее мнению, ребенок из психологически благополучной семьи вряд ли прыгнет из окна просто за компанию. 

«Основная проблема — в семье. Если родители правильно и адекватно реагируют на все проявления подросткового возраста, наладили с ребенком доверительные отношения и уделяют ему достаточно внимания, то он не будет настолько подвержен влиянию СМИ, интернета или своих друзей, чтобы слепо следовать их примеру», — считает психолог.

Конечно, в подростковом возрасте ребенок ищет свое место и статус в обществе, и ему как никогда важно общение с друзьями, их доверие и мнение.

«Но, даже учитывая этот фактор, просто так на пустом месте подросток не прыгнет с крыши за компанию с другом. Если он все-таки решился убить себя, значит, его приятель или его идеи стали в какой-то момент очень значимы для него. А значимость спонтанно не возникает, для ее формирования нужно определенное время. И рождается она, опять же, из-за упущения взрослых и недостатка их внимания и любви», — считает Наталья Савицкая.

Поэтому родители должны знать и отслеживать, какие друзья у их ребенка, какие проблемы у этих друзей, зависим ли он от компании приятелей и насколько может отстаивать свое мнение.

----------


## tventin2

ну и способы же они выбирают... 14 лет... кошмар.

----------


## Kate

чёрт знает что творится у этих детей в голове  :Frown:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

суицид не остановить, как мне кажется. никто серьезно не занимается с суицидентами, государству абсолютно насрать на суицидентов, у них есть заботы по важнее, поэтому суицидники остаются либо в одиночестве, либо группируются в интернете или в живую, а там как карта ляжет, кто то борется, а кому то это даже и нежно.

----------


## Crystal_Lake

когда устоявшаяся, сформированная личность совершает холодный суицид – хоть эмоции никуда не уходят, но разумом сквозь все чувства это можно понять и принять, как его осознанное _ решение и право на выбор. 
в таких же случаях с детьми – никакого принятия разумом не может быть даже.  
вообще, Imo конечно, но 11-14 лет это ещё слишком ранний возраст и неустойчивое мировоззрение, чтобы о таких поступках можно было не сожалеть. 
ещё в 16 лет, ещё как-то можно поверить в действительно _ осознанное и бескомпромиссно спланированное решение и холодный суицид, но и то очень с трудом… кажется, в таких возрастах всегда нужно дать шанс времени и формирующейся мудрости. тут уже два пути:
либо ты всё равно останешься су, только уже более глубоким, зрелым и осознанным.
либо найдёшь себя в жизни, переосмыслишь всё и поверишь в жизнь.

так вот, пока не почувствуешь _ полностью, что действительно ты из первой категории, и верить во что-то в тебе нет больше основ – нужно не обрезать шансы поисков жизни…

а у таких детей, уверена, в большинстве случаев, могло быть ещё много всего впереди, и просто жаль за их поспешность, которая перечеркнула и сломала всё навсегда, безвозвратно. 

ну... изменить мы ничего не можем в глобальном плане... но мы можем хотя бы больше обращать внимание на тех, кто рядом с нами. не проходить мимо, когда плохо и больно. и самим, стоя уже на грани, просто спросить себя - а действительно ли это _ всё?

----------


## Crystal_Lake

> чего в ней переосмысливать? жизнь она многогранна и смерть тоже входит в полноту жизни.


 переосмысливать - менять приорететы, менять ценности, становиться мудрее, корректировать мировоззрение. что и происходит при постепенном взрослении человека.
согласись - точки зрения на одинаковые вещи в 11-14 лет, и в 20-23 могут измениться от малого, до полной противоположности.  
и жаль, когда в 11-14 лет маленькая личность, ещё с весьма неустоявшимися жизненными взглядами, совершает самоубийство (по сомнительным причинам тем более), которое в лет 19 могло бы показаться просто глупостью (или к 19-ти, предположим, появились бы цели, созрели какие-то идеи, как часть уже более сформированных жизненных позиций, за которые можно было бы держаться и найти свой смысл в жизни, но которые в 14 ещё даже не пришли в голову), и человек бы мог_жить. 

когда ты устоявшаяся личность, тебе 30, и ты так же не находишь своего места и смысла и т.д. - это уже как-то более логично. а в 14 всё может переосмыслиться, перевернуться с ног на голову при взрослении, и поэтому жаль, что ушёл человек, который возможно_мог жить.




> обычно это случается "не вдруг", а длится очень долго и из-за этого приходит мысль прекратить всё.


 если отбросить эмоциональные суициды, и взять пример твой где "всё длится долго" - всё равно тут тоже два пути:
1.действительно суицид как один единственный путь
2.долго всё идёт к суициду, долго всё продолжается и обдумывается, но всё-таки есть ещё какие-то зацепки, которые поблекли из-за основных причин, и их можно сперва не заметить, но факт - они могут быть.

так вот, уже стоя на грани, нужно приостановиться и спросить себя: а всё ли это? действительно ли всё, и других вариантов нет? и действительно ли я_хочу прекратить_всё? возможно, в этой жизни есть ещё что-то приятное, что прекращать не стоит, а стоит ради него вылазить наверх. ну и т.п. ...

----------

